# Allrounder PC 2700€



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*Allrounder PC 2700€*

Hallo,

Die die im vorherigen Thread wissen es ja bereits.Also ich möchte einen neuen Allrounder Pc.
Ich möchte ihn zum Übertakten,Video renderung[HD],und zum Zocken nutzen[Triple Monitor,FULL HD,3D]
Budget ist 2700€.Ich denke mal dass wir zur 1366 Reihe übergehen,wegen den genannten Gründen.



mfg Unleashed

edit:Zubehör wie Monitor nicht dazunehmen.Die kommen nach dem Rechner.


----------



## Aîm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die die im vorherigen Thread wissen es ja bereits.Also ich möchte einen neuen Allrounder Pc.
> Ich möchte ihn zum Übertakten,Video renderung[HD],und zum Zocken nutzen[Triple Monitor,FULL HD,3D]
> ...


 aus der 1366er kommen nur die 6-kerner an die leistung eines 2600k nah genug ran (bzw. gelegendlich leicht überholen), aber der aufpreis von grob 700€ sollte selbst einem geldscheißer nicht egal sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ich stelle mal die billigste Alternative zum i7-2600k in den Raum:
Intel Core i7-980, 6x 3.33GHz, boxed (BX80613I7980) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ob es dir das wert ist musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Der Aufpreis lohnt sich wohl denn nicht.Aber auch wie du meintes "GoldenMic" bei QUAD Sli wird es bei 1155 haarig.
Aber man soll ja auch ein gewisses Wissen wegen den SLi Profilen richtig?.

Könntet ihr mir nicht mal dass zusammenstellen, was ihr für richtig hält!?
Ich bin wirklich für alles offen.


----------



## RayasVati (12. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was hir passiert!?!

Meine erste frage währe...3 Monitore u 3D? Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Nettes Budget

Ein Frage vorweg, um eventuelle Kleinkriege zu vermeiden (ich weiß wovon ich rede).

Soll das ein PC ohne Kompromisse werden, wo nur High-End verbaut wird und das P/L zweitrangig ist, wo also nur Power zählt und der Preis der jeweiligen Koomponenten eher zweitrangig ist???


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Wie in dem andren Thread schon erwähnt ist SLICF bei dem 1155er Sockel nicht zu empfehlen außer du nimmst das Big-Bang Marshal !!
Kannst natürlich auhc eine GTX 590/HD 6990 nehmen dann läuft die auch auf 16 Lanes und du hast SLI/CF 



MongoAusnKongo schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt was hir passiert!?!
> 
> Meine erste frage währe...3 Monitore u 3D? Bitte um Aufklärung




Ja er nutzt 3 Monitore mit 3D


----------



## der_knoben (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Versuchs mit 2x GTX580
DAzu ein I7 2600K
Asus P8Z68V
2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
NT: Corsair AX 850
Das ganze in ein HAF X verpacken.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Bei 3 Full HD Monitoren und dazu 3D-Gaming klappen auch 2 GTX580 weg. Und mehr als 2 Grafikkarten beim Sockel 1155 ist nicht sinnvoll. Daher bleibt fast nur ein Sockel 1366-System.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Bei dem Budget und deinem geplanten Vorhaben würde ich eher GoldenMic`s Vorschlag befolgen und den Core i7-980 mit diesem CPU-Kühler:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a565472.html

auf z.B. diesem Mobo:

ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB7U0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

verbauen und den Unterbau mit 1-2 6990:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a620741.html

koppeln... Dazu ein NT mit ordentlich Power:

Corsair AX 1200W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-1200AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und dazu z.B. diesen RAM:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a647067.html

Case-Vorschläge:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a619720.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a629056.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a535565.html

Gruß


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (12. Juli 2011)

Also wenn du ein 1366 System möchtes, ich hätte ein nettes Asus Rampage 3 hier rumliegen

Soviel Budget möchte ich auchmal für ein PC haben


----------



## Micha77 (12. Juli 2011)

Bei 3D waere auf jeden Fall eine Nvidia besser


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Für 3 Monitore müssen es ja so oder so 2 Nivdia Karten werden.


----------



## manizzle (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nettes Budget
> 
> Ein Frage vorweg, um eventuelle Kleinkriege zu vermeiden (ich weiß wovon ich rede).



wovon redest du nur 

samma cockilein, was machst du um halb 6 früh noch online? 

ich würde facehuggers vorschlag nehmen, aber halt aufjedenfall 2mal die hd6990 nehmen!


----------



## Micha77 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Baer das 3d von Amd ist nicht besonders weit eintwickelt,und dafür gibt es noch nicht viele Monitore..


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



manizzle schrieb:


> samma cockilein, was machst du um halb 6 früh noch online?



Die Zeit stimmt nicht, es war schon 6:30

Um die Zeit sitze ich meistens vor dem PC, schlürfe  und warte darauf, dass meine Frau im Bad fertig wird.


----------



## Aîm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

alternativ könnte er noch ein wenig auf die SBE warten. diese sollten dann für sein vorhaben wohl nochmal deutlich besser sein, außerdem kommen sie ja schon ziemlich "bald"


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag für das Budget (ohne SSD^^):

CPU:  Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.46GHz, boxed ~830
Board: ASRock X58 Extreme6, X58 ~180
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~80
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Corsair AX 1200W ATX 2.3 ~220
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced ~120
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow ~55
Graka: 2x ASUS ENGTX590/3DIS/3GD5, GeForce GTX 590, 2x 1.5GB GDDR5 ~1200
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Also auch mit 2x16 Lanes kann seh ich 2xGTX590 eher kritisch.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Zwei GTX590 sollten auf jeden Fall unter Wasser

Unter Luft dürfte der Lärm schwer zu ertragen sein, und wie gut die dann sehr hohen Temps für die Haltbarkeit sind


----------



## manizzle (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

wenn das ding da is, will ich benchmarks sehn


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Softy's Vorschlag sieht ja schon mal richtig fett aus!

Allerdings würde ich persönlich dann auch ein "echtes" High-End Board verbauen
(bin in dem Zusammenhang nicht so der Freund von ASRock):

MSI Big Bang-XPOWER, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (7666-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS Rampage III Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBC10-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie in dem andren Thread schon erwähnt ist SLICF bei dem 1155er Sockel nicht zu empfehlen außer du nimmst das Big-Bang Marshal !!


 
Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, wieso das ausgerechnet mit den Big Bang Marshal besser sein soll. 
Das hat den Lucid Chip drauf, der noch weniger geeignet ist als der NF 200 Chip.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt, hat er scheinbar nicht zueghört.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also auch mit 2x16 Lanes kann seh ich 2xGTX590 eher kritisch.



Ich hatte auch überlegt, 3x die GTX580 in den Vorschlag zu nehmen, aber da sind die Anbindungen der lanes x16/x8/x8, was ja iwie aufs Gleiche rauskommt. Und ob der nf200-Chip von Vorteil ist:


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Und ob der nf200-Chip von Vorteil ist:


 
Beim 1366 ja, da er noch keine PCIe Anbindung über die CPU hat, sondern über den Chipsatz.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim 1366 ja, da er noch keine PCIe Anbindung über die CPU hat, sondern über den Chipsatz.



Da sollte es aber dann trotzdem mit dem NF höhere Latenzen geben, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da sollte es aber dann trotzdem mit dem NF höhere Latenzen geben, oder?


 
Ja, das schon, aber es gibt den Flaschenhals zur CPU eben nicht, weil der 1366 ja nicht den PCIe Controller in der CPU hat, sondern in der NB.
Daher kein Vergleich mit 1155.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, das schon, aber es gibt den Flaschenhals zur CPU eben nicht, weil der 1366 ja nicht den PCIe Controller in der CPU hat, sondern in der NB.
> Daher kein Vergleich mit 1155.



Das stimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass die 1366 CPUs etwas schwächer in Games sind als 1155 CPUs, hier muss man also übertakten, um gleichziehen zu können. Aber ich würde eh keinen Bloomfield mehr nehmen, wenn dann Gulftown, Wayne interessieren die Kosten. 
Der 980 sollte da reichen, der lässt sich ja locker per Referenztakt auf über 4GHz übertakten.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Erstmal danke an alle für die Antworten.Tolles Forum.
Ich denke mal denn kann ich gleich einen 990x nehmen und woanders sparen.Ich müsste dass alles erstmal ausrechnen.
Ich bedanke mich , aber schon mal an die Angebote und hilfestellung, die es bis jetzt gibt.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Aber halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ach genau Cook2211

Wegen dem Preis-Leistung.
Das ist mir völlig.Soviel Leistung für 2700€ eventuell noch 2800€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ich würde es erst mal mit zwei Karten ausprobieren, bei 3 Karten steigen die Latenzen an (unabhängig von Nf 200 oder nicht) und bei 4 GPUs wird es dann hässlich, daher würde ich auch keine zwei GTX 590 nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> daher würde ich auch keine zwei GTX 590 nehmen.


Wenn, dann 2mal AMD6990 und der i7-990X Und ab geht die Luzie... Den Stromanbieter wird es ebenfalls freuen

@Softy: wenn das HAF932 in die engere Auswahl kommen sollte, würde ich die großen Luffis drin lassen. Selbst per 12V sind die relativ angenehm und der Luftdurchsatz ist nicht zu toppen

Gruß


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Wenn eine AMD6990 dann nur die von Club 3D.Das ist laut gh.de die billigste.

Edit:Ich lese gerade, dass die 6990 bei Spielen sehr laut werden.Lauter als eine 590.Mir macht es nicht viel aus, aber ich wohne nicht alleine.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Würde aber eher zur GTX590 greifen.
Bessere Bildquali und 3d sowie Downsampling.
Denke bei dem Budget stehst du auf Features


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Denke bei dem Budget stehst du auf Features


 
Für Features reicht das Budget nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, wieso das ausgerechnet mit den Big Bang Marshal besser sein soll.
> Das hat den Lucid Chip drauf, der noch weniger geeignet ist als der NF 200 Chip.




Naja ich bin davon ausgegangen da es 2x 16 Lanes besitzt!
Auf das mit dem Lucid Chip bin ich nicht eingegangen 

@ GoldenMic

Wenn man Seit über 24 Stunden wach war, dann verpeilt man halt mal eben was!


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ja,Ich möchte ja nicht nur zocken.Und da in vielen "Reviews" die 6990 auch im Leerlauf laut ist,daher nehme ich nicht die 6990 oder in SLI


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Ja,Ich möchte ja nicht nur zocken.Und da in vielen "Reviews" die 6990 auch im Leerlauf laut ist,daher nehme ich nicht die 6990 oder in SLI



Die GTX 590 ist da nicht leiser


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ja, dass kann sein.

Aber überall steht dass es gegenüber der 6990 "angenehmer" ist.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Ja, dass kann sein.
> 
> Aber überall steht dass es gegenüber der 6990 "angenehmer" ist.


Hier nochmal die CB-Werte:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 (Seite 8) - 24.03.2011 - ComputerBase

sind beide Multi-GPU-Schleudern dabei...

Gruß


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Hmm......Sehr schwierige entscheidung.
Ich weiß echt nicht was ich tun soll.

wie wäre es damit:MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition, GeForce GTX 580, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V256-021R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ?

Ich hätte hier mal eine 1155 Zusammenstellung

Prozessor:Intel Core i7-2600K
Prozessor Kühler:Thermalright Silver Arrow
Mainboard:ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Arbeitsspeicher:exceleram Blue Rippler DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
Grafikkarte:MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition (SLI)
Netzteil:Nicht sicher.
Gehäuse:Nicht sicher.
SSD Festplatte:Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (oder eine andere?)
Festplatte:Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB
Laufwerk:LG Electronics DH18NS schwarz

Wenn ich alle zusammenreche komme ich auf 1947€

Da ich noch locker 800€ in Budget sind, habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## ersguterjunge (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Du könntest auch eine größere SSD nehmen.
Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Als Gehäuse vielleicht das hier
http://geizhals.at/a604924.html
oder das.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a535565.html


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Jetzt wirst du noch ökonomisch Tja, selbst mit der geposteten MSI GTX580 Lightning wird das aber sehr eng mit 3 Bildschirmen *und* 3d-Gaming Zumal die Nvidia nur 2 Monitore ansteuern kann... Also entweder du schraubst deine Ansprüche herunter oder Wenn du ein Sys mit übertaktetem i7-2600K und übertakteter GTX580 betreiben willst, reicht auch ein effizientes Marken-NT mit 550-650W aus:

Chieftec Nitro 88+ SPS-650C 650W 80+ silber | hoh.de

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Gut, Denn möchte ich nur auf einen Bildschirm 3D spielen.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Gut, Denn möchte ich nur auf einen Bildschirm 3D spielen.


*Dann* würde ich deine Zusammenstellung von oben nehmen, bis auf:


Mobo: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFI0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland *reicht*
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland *kannste ja gleich 2mal nehmen, bei dem Preis...
*
Gehäuse: *hast du ja schon genug Vorschläge bekommen...*
Graka: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: *die Empfehlungen stehen weiter oben...*
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: Crucial M4 | Geizhals.at Deutschland  für das BS und die wichtigsten Progs reicht die 64GB-Variante aus.
 Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Sry aber schon eine GTX 590 scheint sehr wohl in der Lage 3D vision Surround darzustellen.
Mit 2 ist es dann dementsprechend erst recht zu bewältigen!

Hardwareluxx - Praxis: Systea Komplettsystem mit GeForce GTX 590 im 3D Vision Surround


----------



## Loro Husk (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Hier die Komponenten:

*Zum Einsatz kommen:*


NVIDIA GeFoce GTX 590 - (Hardwareluxx-Test)
Cooler Master HAF932 - (Hardwareluxx-Test)
Corsair AX1200 Gold
ASUS Rampage III Extreme - (Hardwareluxx-Test)
Intel Core i7 990X Extreme Edition
EKL Alpenfoehn Prozessor-Kühler
GeIL 12 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
Intel X25-M G2 Postville 160 GB - (Hardwareluxx-Test)
Western Digital WD20EARS 2 TB - (Hardwareluxx-Test)
Samsung BluRay Combo Laufwerk SH-B123L
 Anhand der einzelnen Komponenten kommen wir auf einen Preis von etwa 2600 Euro.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Loro Husk schrieb:


> Sry aber schon eine GTX 590 scheint sehr wohl in der Lage 3D vision Surround darzustellen.
> Mit 2 ist es dann dementsprechend erst recht zu bewältigen!
> 
> Hardwareluxx - Praxis: Systea Komplettsystem mit GeForce GTX 590 im 3D Vision Surround
> ...


 Eine GTX 580 kann auch 3D Vision darstellen, nur halt auf max 2 Monitoren.
Nur sind die FPS im Keller...
Und FPS sind nicht alles, µRuckler.
Nur einen Monitor mit 3D zu versorgen ist meiner Meinung nach viel sinnvoller.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



facehugger schrieb:


> [*]SSD: Crucial M4 | Geizhals.at Deutschland  für das BS un die wichtigsten Progs reicht die 64GB-Variante aus.



Ich denke, da könnte er auch eine größere nehmen, wie die Corsair Force:

Corsair Force Series 3 F120, 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GB3-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die hat dann auch noch genügend Platz für ein paar Games



*@Unleashed*

Ich blicke jetzt nicht mehr ganz durch. Soll es mit oder ohne SLI werden?


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



facehugger schrieb:


> @Softy: wenn das HAF932 in die engere Auswahl kommen sollte, würde ich die großen Luffis drin lassen. Selbst per 12V sind die relativ angenehm und der Luftdurchsatz ist nicht zu toppen



Die verlinkten 2x 120mm Lüfter waren nicht zum ersetzen gedacht, und auch kein copy&paste-Fehler (), sondern zusätzlich unten für den Gehäuseboden gedacht. (2x optional 120mm möglich) 

SSD würde ich eine Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen


----------



## Loro Husk (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Eine GTX 580 kann auch 3D Vision darstellen, nur halt auf max 2 Monitoren.
> Nur sind die FPS im Keller...
> Und FPS sind nicht alles, µRuckler.
> Nur einen Monitor mit 3D zu versorgen ist meiner Meinung nach viel sinnvoller.
> ...



Also laut dem Test auf hardwaredeluxe.de ist mit einer GTX 590 3d auf 3 Monitoren in den meißten Spielen über der 30FPS Grenze möglich.
Lediglich bei Metro 2033 und BBC2 macht das System schlapp.
Mit nur einer 590er wohlgemerkt!

Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> SSD würde ich eine Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen



Die hat ja sogar noch 8 GB mehr


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

@Cook2211

Am liebsten würde ich ja GTX 590 SLI auf einen 1155 Sockel, aber da es "haarig" werden soll, bin ich mir nicht sicher.Auf 1366 und einen 6 Kerner zu wechseln ist für mich es irgendwie doch nicht wert.Leider kommt der "960" nicht an die Leistung eines "2600k" heran.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> @Cook2211
> 
> Am liebsten würde ich ja GTX 590 SLI auf einen 1155 Sockel, aber da es "haarig" werden soll, bin ich mir nicht sicher.Auf 1366 und einen 6 Kerner zu wechseln ist für mich es irgendwie doch nicht wert.Leider kommt der "960" nicht an die Leistung eines "2600k" heran.



Aha. Ok.

Dann ist der 2600K eine gute Wahl. Einen 1366 Vierkerner würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr kaufen.

Falls du dir die Option auf Dual GPU offen halten willst, dann kauf am besten ein (1155) Board mit 2xPCIe x8 x8 und ohne NF200.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha. Ok.
> 
> Dann ist der 2600K eine gute Wahl. Einen 1366 Vierkerner würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr kaufen.
> 
> Falls du dir die Option auf Dual GPU offen halten willst, dann kauf am besten ein (1155) Board mit 2xPCIe x8 x8 und ohne NF200.



Ok Danke,Kennst du ein gutes 1155 ohne NF200?Nimm ruhig das teuerste.Bis 300€ ist ok

edit:http://gh.de/a640285.html
Ist dass mit NF200?Ich lese in der Beschreibung nix davon.


----------



## der_knoben (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Bspw. Asus P8Z68V


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ein ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) würde reichen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

@Unleashed

Die beiden von Knoben und Softy vorgeschlagenen sind prima für diesen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Gut, denn nehme ich eins von den beiden.

Letzte Frage.

Ich würde denn dass "Cooler Master HAF X" Gehäuse nehmen.Sollte ich mir noch extra Lüfter kaufen oder reichen die die ich durch das Gehäuse bekomme aus?


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Optionen die ich mir denke:

Günstiger:
i7-2600k
z68 board
2xGTX580


teurer:
intel 6 kerner
1366er board
2xgtx590


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

Die normalen Lüfter reichen.



EDIT

Ich hatte mir zwei rot leuchtende in den Deckel gebaut. Sah schick aus.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Hmmm... ok


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja ich bin davon ausgegangen da es 2x 16 Lanes besitzt!
> Auf das mit dem Lucid Chip bin ich nicht eingegangen


 
2x 16 Lanes auf 1155 kannst du knicken bis zum Abwinken.



Unleashed schrieb:


> edit:ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGG0-G0EAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> Ist dass mit NF200?Ich lese in der Beschreibung nix davon.



Ja, das ist mit NF 200 Chip. Reichen würde ein Asus Z68 Pro, mehr brauchst du nicht oder ein P67 Pro, alles andere ist nur rausgeworfenes Geld.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Optionen die ich mir denke:
> 
> Günstiger:
> i7-2600k
> ...



Wenn SLI auf 1155, dann nur mit 2x 8 Lanes.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> teurer:
> intel 6 kerner
> 1366er board
> 2xgtx590


 
4 GPUs kannst du zum Spielen auch knicken, das weiß man doch, dass da die Latenzen viel zu hoch sind.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

@quantenslipstream

Warum so teuer....Ach weiß du.Ich habe mit PC-Komponenten wenig Erfahrungen.Und ich denke einfach.Nimm ein teueres, dort kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Das ist genau der falsche Ansatz, kauf das, was du brauchst und nicht das teuerste nehmen.
Das Asus reicht für deine Zwecke:
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFI0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Stehst du auf schwarz, nimm das hier:
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mehr Brett brauchst du für dein Vorhaben nicht, alles andere ist eben rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Aber das Problem ist doch, dass 2 GTX580 für 3 FullHD Monitore + 3D Gaming zu schwach sind. Da sollte man imo mind. zum Sockel 1366 + 3x GTX580 greifen. Oder auf den Bulldozer oder den Sockel 2011 warten.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

@Softy.

Ich habe mich umentschlossen ich möchte nur noch auf einen Monitor 3D nutzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

Das ist auch sinvoll. Entweder 3-D oder 3 Monitore, aber nicht 3-D auf 3 Monitoren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> @Softy.
> 
> Ich habe mich umentschlossen ich möchte nur noch auf einen Monitor 3D nutzen.



Dann kommst du mit zwei GTX 570 bzw. einer GTX 590 schon sehr weit.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist auch sinvoll. Entweder 3-D oder 3 Monitore, aber nicht 3-D auf 3 Monitoren.



Mich würde mal interessieren, wie da die perfekte Sitzposition ist, damit man auch überall 3D sehen kann.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Indem man sich auf den Boden liegt


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie da die perfekte Sitzposition ist, damit man auch überall 3D sehen kann.


 
Mich ehrlich gesagt auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Indem man sich auf den Boden liegt


 
Ich warte ja auf die Erfindung des Holodecks. Alles andere ist nur 2D.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> @Softy.
> 
> Ich habe mich umentschlossen ich möchte nur noch auf einen Monitor 3D nutzen.



Achso, dann würde ich 2x GTX560 Ti oder 2x GTX570 + Sandy nehmen


----------



## oGuzee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Könnte er nicht ein Board nehmen das ein Lucid-Chip hat?

Dann könnte er eine GTX580 und eine HD6970 einbauen.. eine für EyeFinity und die andere für 3DVision.. oder rede ich kompletten Stuß?

Also ich dachte das wäre vielleicht konstruktiv..

MfG - oGuzee


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ja das ist kompletter Stuss. 
Lucid Chip kannst du vergessen, kaum Unterstützung, ohne Profil nicht zu gebrauchen und nur wenns gut ist, läuft es überhaupt, würde ich nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Das kannst Du total vergessen. 

edit: Quanti war schneller


----------



## RayasVati (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist auch sinvoll. Entweder 3-D oder 3 Monitore, aber nicht 3-D auf 3 Monitoren.


 

geht nicht 3 Monitore und auf den mittleren 3d...wenn die 2 anderen aus sind? Oder so ähnlich...denn hat man ja beides...fast


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

@Quanti:
Beim Z68 Board meinte ich natürlich mit 2x 8 lanes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Quanti:
> Beim Z68 Board meinte ich natürlich mit 2x 8 lanes.


 
Alles klar, ich wollte das nur erwähnen, weil du eben keins verlinkt hast.


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Eine Frage.

Welche GTX 590 sollte ich denn nehmen?


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Welche GTX 590 sollte ich denn nehmen?



Ist Dir die Lautstärke egal? 

Ich würde eher 2 GTX570 nehmen, die sind genauso schnell wie eine GTX590. Aber besser übertaktbar: Geforce GTX 590 burns


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Lautstärke muss ich mit leben.

Ich will sie ja auch nicht übertakten und wenn denn nicht so hoch.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Die GTX590 gibt es ja nur im Referenzdesign. Ich würde die von Asus nehmen, denn Asus gewährt 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten (Ob das für die GTX590 auch gilt, weiß ich nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Du kannst auch die Zotac nehmen, die bieten 5 Jahre Garantie oder so.


----------



## oGuzee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Oder EVGA - die bieten sogar 10 Jahre


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Die GTX590 gibts aber nicht von EVGA


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Genauso sieht es aus, EVGA kommt sicher gleich mit einer Wasserkühler Version.


----------



## oGuzee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Na ja auf der Page von EVGA wird sie gelistet.. dürfte also nicht mehr dauern bis es aufm Markt geworfen wird


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



oGuzee schrieb:


> Na ja auf der Page von EVGA wird sie gelistet.. dürfte also nicht mehr dauern bis es aufm Markt geworfen wird



Ah, ok. Danke für die Info


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



oGuzee schrieb:


> Na ja auf der Page von EVGA wird sie gelistet.. dürfte also nicht mehr dauern bis es aufm Markt geworfen wird


 
Seit Januar gibt es auf der EVGA Webseite 1155 Mainboards, wie viele EVGA Mainboards vom Sockel 1155 gibts heute?


----------



## Unleashed (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Keine oder?Ich finde keine^^


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Keine?
EVGA scheint wohl Schwierigkeiten zu haben *Gerüchte streu*


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Keine oder?Ich finde keine^^



Tja.. so sieht es aus, EVGA scheint auf den Sockel 2011 zu warten.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Keine?
> EVGA scheint wohl Schwierigkeiten zu haben *Gerüchte streu*



Nein, sie warten auf den Release von Bulldozer um erstmals AMD Boards anzubieten.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die GTX590 gibts aber nicht von EVGA





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es aus, EVGA kommt sicher gleich mit einer Wasserkühler Version.





Doch die gibt es von EVGA, allerdings nur im EVGA Online Store und so weit ich weiß auch nur nach Registrierung:
Denn entweder nimmt man direkt das SLI Pack. Oh Yeah

EVGA | Products

Oder es gibt nur bei einer einzelnen nur "1 per household":

EVGA | Products

Ich würde (wenn es die 590 sein soll) die nehmen, zum einen wegen der zehnjährigen Garantie, und natürlich wegen dem deutschen Direkt-Support



> > Keine oder?Ich finde keine^^
> 
> 
> Tja.. so sieht es aus, EVGA scheint auf den Sockel 2011 zu warten.



Übrigens bietet EVGA auch 1155 Boards an, allerdings bisher nur P67:

EVGA | Products

EVGA | Products

EVGA | Products


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Knapp 700€ ist aber schon heftig


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Knapp 700€ ist aber schon heftig




Das stimmt natürlich. Gerade bei der 590 ist halt die Frage ob es der Aufpreis für Service und Garantie nicht doch wert ist!?


----------



## Colonia (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Knapp 700€ ist aber schon heftig


 
Oha 700€ sind schon eine Hausnummer. Andere kaufen sich einen ganzen Pc für das Geld, andere eine Grafikkarte


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Colonia schrieb:


> Oha 700€ sind schon eine Hausnummer. Andere kaufen sich einen ganzen Pc für das Geld, andere eine Grafikkarte



Es ist halt ein edles Stück

Und es gibt auch noch Gimmicks dazu

http://www.evga.com/products/images/gallery/03G-P3-1598-AR_LG_2.jpg


----------



## oGuzee (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Naja irgendwie ist das T-Shirt ja schon geeignet zum rumgammeln zuhause..

Aber ich denke das der Aufpreis es Wert ist.. wenn du dir eine GTX560Ti kaufst dann scheiß auf die 10 Jahre Garantie und hol dir einen andere GraKa, aber wenn ich mindestens 580€ für eine GraKa bezahle mit der ich dann auch 3 Jahre FullHD max. spielen  will (wenns nicht mehr ist) dann würde ich echt das Geld hinblättern.. 

Sicher ist halt sicher..


//EDIT: Meiner Meinung nach machst du aber ein Fehler.. soviel Geld auszugeben für die 5fps mehr bei einem Hexa-Core ist ja mal echt für die Katz! Hol dir einfach ein i72600K und du bist glücklich.. und wenn du es noch immer übertreiben willst und SLI und krassem MoBo haben willst hol dir zwei von EVGA die eigens für eine WaKü gemacht sind und noch ein Maximus IV Extreme - Z.. damit zu zumindest etwas befriedigt bist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Das Maximus 4 Extreme ist aber beschissener für zwei Grafikkarten als ein Standard 2x 8 Lanes Brett. Das Maximus ist ein reines Benchmark Brett, mehr nicht.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Maximus 4 Extreme ist aber beschissener für zwei Grafikkarten als ein Standard 2x 8 Lanes Brett. Das Maximus ist ein reines Benchmark Brett, mehr nicht.



Er kann ja den nf200-Chip deaktivieren


----------



## Unleashed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Warum sollte man eigentlich kein Nforce 200 nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Er kann ja den nf200-Chip deaktivieren



Jop, und sich daran erfreuen, dass die vielen USB 3 Ports alles shared sind. 



Unleashed schrieb:


> Warum sollte man eigentlich kein Nforce 200 nehmen?



Weil der die Latenzen erhöht.


----------



## Unleashed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Und dass ist so schlimm bei zwei GTX 590!?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

4 GPU's auf dem Sockel 1155 =  Mikroruckler-Orgie


----------



## Unleashed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Und dass hast du selber getestet.Überall wo über Quad Sli geredet wird, wird nix über eine Mikroruckler-Orgie erwähnt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Und dass hast du selber getestet.Überall wo über Quad Sli geredet wird, wird nix über eine Mikroruckler-Orgie erwähnt.


 Kauf' es doch!
Dann weißt du es, aber beschwere dich am Ende nicht...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Unleashed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ja, aber wieso werden meistens nur die "Lauststärke" oder die "Abwärme" kritisiert.Ich lese nirgends wo drüber wo man sich in Tests beschwert wo man durch Mikroruckler nicht spielen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Und dass ist so schlimm bei zwei GTX 590!?



Jop, da auf jeden Fall, wobei vier einzelne Karten schlimmer sind.



Unleashed schrieb:


> Und dass hast du selber getestet.Überall wo über Quad Sli geredet wird, wird nix über eine Mikroruckler-Orgie erwähnt.


 
Quad SLI kauft man sich auch nicht zum Spielen sondern zum Benchen.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Und dass hast du selber getestet.Überall wo über Quad Sli geredet wird, wird nix über eine Mikroruckler-Orgie erwähnt.



Nein, es gibt genug Videos von Quad-SLI auf youtube. Viel Spaß beim gucken


----------



## Colonia (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt genug Videos von Quad-SLI auf youtube. Viel Spaß beim gucken


 
Oha 4 Grafikkarten . Da muss man aber auch Kohle ohne Ende haben. Und was bringen einen 200FPS. Sieht man da einen Unterschied zu 100FPS?


----------



## Unleashed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ja, gut.

Ich finde Videos wo alles glatt und andere wo dass ja zum Kotzen ist.

Was wäre denn wenn ich 3 GTX 580 nehmen würde?


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Ja, aber wieso werden meistens nur die "Lauststärke" oder die "Abwärme" kritisiert.Ich lese nirgends wo drüber wo man sich in Tests beschwert wo man durch Mikroruckler nicht spielen kann.



Also ich selber bin ausgesprochener Multi-GPU Fan. Aber ich kann quanti und Softy da wirklich nur zustimmen was Quad-SLI angeht. 

1. Jede zusätzliche GPU verschlimmert die Mikroruckler. Bei 2 GPUs halten sie sich in Grenzen und sind ab einer Framerate von ca. 50 FPS praktisch nicht mehr zu sehen. Bei drei geht es noch und bei vier GPUs treten sie aber um so stärker auf. Die Frames kommen dann in so unregelmäßigen Abständen, dass es praktisch ständig ruckelt.

2. Die Treiber und Spielunterstützung für Quad-SLI ist nicht gerade rosig. Es gibt zwar Benchmarks (3-D Mark 11 z.B.) die laufen mit Quad-SLI, aber es gibt praktisch keine Games die vier GPUs unterstützen. 
Das heißt du hättest zwar zwei GTX590 im Rechner, die Spiele würden aber meistens nur auf einer Karte laufen.
Klar gibt es Tricksereien um ein Spiel auch auf 4 GPUs rendern zu lassen, aber dann bleibt immer noch das Problem der Mikroruckler, die dann plötzlich gar nicht mehr so "mikro" sind.
Dazu kann es noch passieren, dass ein Game bei vier aktivierten GPUs schlechter läuft als mit einer einzelnen GTX580


Also tue dir lieber den Gefallen und lass die Finger von Quad-SLI!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Colonia schrieb:


> Oha 4 Grafikkarten . Da muss man aber auch Kohle ohne Ende haben. Und was bringen einen 200FPS. Sieht man da einen Unterschied zu 100FPS?


 
Ja, wenn beim 200fps Typ die Minimum FSP auf unter 20 geht, dann lacht der 100fps Typ, weil der immer um 100fps hat.


----------



## gin0v4 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

sry, hatte jz kb den ganzen thread zu lesen, hab aufgehört zu lesen als es um die abwärme der 2-4 gtx580er ging - warum keine wakü?


*Wakü:*
Enzotech Water Block Stealth Full Copper - 79,99 €
EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX - 75,89 € (2-4 mal dann )
XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front - 28,99 € 
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version - 68,99 €
Phobya G-Changer 420 - 77,99 €
MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator - 32,89 €
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) - 15,99 € x 3 = 47,97 €
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) - 12,89 € x 2 = 25,78 €
10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Typ 2 - 1,59 € x 8 = 12,72 €
10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar - Typ 2 - 2,49 € x 6 = 14,94 €
Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - 4,99 €
Innovatek Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) Spezial Schlauch Clear - 1,99 € x 3 = 5,97 €
Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml - 9,90 € 
Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - 6,79 €
Arctic-Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 8g - 4,99 €
_______________________________
Summe Wakü: ~500-600€ - kommt drauf an wie viele grakas du nimmst 

das sollte bei sonem pc doch eiglich locker im budget sein oder?
sry wenn ich jz überlesen hab das wakü keine option ist xD


----------



## oGuzee (14. Juli 2011)

Also WaKü ist fur TE keine Option, was ich schade finde, da es am besten für dieses vorhaben geeignet wäre .. aber na ja jedem das seine


----------



## Unleashed (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Wakü ist zu teuer.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Prozessor:Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition
Prozessor Kühler:Thermalright Silver Arrow
Mainboard:EVGA X58 SLI Classified 4-Way SLI
Arbeitsspeicher:Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-10667U CL9
Grafikkarte:Zotac GeForce GTX 470 (4-Way SLI)
Netzteil:Corsair AX 1200
Gehäuse:Thermaltake Element V Black Edition mit Seitenlüfter
SSD Festplatte:
Festplatte:Western Digital RE4 1000GB SATA II
Laufwerk:LG Electronics DH18NS

Wegen der Graka.Ich könnte auch eine GTX 570 nehmen, aber ich denke eine 470 reicht auch.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Wofür brauchst du nochmal ein 4er SLI?
Ich würde maximal 2 580er einbauen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bezügl. Auflösung? 3x FullHD (mit oder ohne 3D)?


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bezügl. Auflösung? 3x FullHD (mit oder ohne 3D)?


 Soweit ich weiß 1920x1080 in 3D, der TE soll mich aber korrigieren oder bestätigen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Wie wäre es mit einem EVGA X58 SLI3, X58 und 3x GTX580? Erscheint mir sinnvoller als 4xGTX470.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem EVGA X58 SLI3, X58 und 3x GTX580? Erscheint mir sinnvoller als 4xGTX470.



Würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## Unleashed (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ja, gut das wären denn aber 16/x8/x8).Die 470 wären aber billiger, aber besser oder?Jetzt mal nicht von der Leistung her.Wärme etc.

Ich habe auch daran gedacht mein Budget runterzuschrauben.So kurze überlegung.Ich möchte nur 3 Bildschirme.Ich möchte doch kein 3D.


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Für einen Monitor und 3D Gaming käme dann aber wieder ein Intel Sandy System in Frage, mit einer GTX580 oder 2x GTX560Ti oder 2x GTX570.

Die GTX470 halte ich nicht für empfehlenswert, die ist ja etwas  langsamer als eine GTX560Ti.

Bis zu 2 Grafikkarten würde ich ein Sandy System machen, ab 3 Graka ein Sockel 1366-System.

edit: Grad waren es noch 1 Monitor mit 3D, jetzt 3Bildschirme ohne 3D. Entscheide Dich mal


----------



## Unleashed (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

@Softy

Ja, ich weiß Softy.ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter

Kein 3D.Ich möchte auch keine GTX 590 SLI oder Triple Sli GTX 580.Wie wäre es denn mit Triple GTX 570?
Und würde die Triple GTX 570 reichen für 3 Monitore?Denke schon oder?

Wenn ich mir das recht überlege ist mein Budget schon Krass.


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Also ich würde es folgendermaßen machen:

3 Monitore + 3D: Sockel 1366 + 3x GTX580

1 Monitor + 3D: Sockel 1155 + 1x GTX580 oder 2x GTX 560Ti oder 2x GTX570

3 Monitore ohne 3D: Sockel 1155 + 2x GTX570 oder 2x GTX580


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Ich persöhnlich würde 2 580er nehmen.
2 580er = Leistung von ca. 1,5x580er
Das minus 3x1920x1080 sollte dir fast alle Spiele ohne zu viel AA flüssig erlauben(Metro 2033 und Crysis nicht...).


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## tobibo (15. Juli 2011)

Statt der 580er könnte man auch 2 hd 6970er (z.B. Asus dcII) nehmen, welche in solch extremen auflösungen aufgrund ihres zusätzlichen vrams relativ nahe an die gtx 580 rankommen.
Mit zwei 6970ern würde man ca. 200-250€ zu zwei 580ern sparen und hätte (geschätzt und je nach Spiel) nur 10% leistung weniger.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Von 4 Wege SLI rate ich ab. Rest sieht relativ gut aus.
Was mit der SSD?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



tobibo schrieb:


> Statt der 580er könnte man auch 2 hd 6970er (z.B. Asus dcII) nehmen, welche in solch extremen auflösungen aufgrund ihres zusätzlichen vrams relativ nahe an die gtx 580 rankommen.
> Mit zwei 6970ern würde man ca. 200-250€ zu zwei 580ern sparen und hätte (geschätzt und je nach Spiel) nur 10% leistung weniger.



Jup. Wenn Du auf 3D verzichtest und 3x FullHD nimmst, wären 2 HD6970 eine gute Option:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~45
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85  
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka 2x: HIS Radeon HD 6970 IceQ Turbo, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H697QT2G2M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
optional Lüftersteuerung mit Card Reader: AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel ~30
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## oGuzee (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Alter, allein wegen der Optik der HIS Redeons würde ich nicht zuschlagen 


Aber ansonsten wie immer  von Softy


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*



oGuzee schrieb:


> Alter, allein wegen der Optik der HIS Redeons würde ich nicht zuschlagen



Es geht mir gar nicht um die Optik  

Die sind etwas leiser als das Referenzdesign und dadurch, dass die warme Abluft hauptsächlich nach hinten, statt (wie bei den meisten anderen Custom-Designs) ins Gehäuse transportiert wird, sehr gut für Crossfire geeignet: 

"Ein Crossfire aus 2 x HD 6970 IceQ Turbo ist deshalb problemlos möglich.  Außerdem wird die gesamte Abluft aus dem Gehäuse entfernt, was die  CPU-Temperatur bei 3D-Vollast im direkten Vergleich gegenüber einem  Mitbewerbermodell immerhin um satte 3 Kelvin zurückgehen ließ. Wer nicht  über den besten Airflow im Gehäuse vefügt oder ein Crossfire plant,  sollte die IceQ Turbo der DirectCU II jederzeit vorziehen. Bei einer  Einzelkarte werden am Ende wohl der Verstand oder der Geldbeutel  entscheiden."

aus: Messungen: Lautstärke : Exklusiv: HIS Radeon HD 6970 IceQ Turbo im Benchmark-Preview auf Herz und Nieren getestet

Ich hab mir da schon was bei gedacht


----------



## oGuzee (16. Juli 2011)

Na aber trotzdem sind die hässlich 

Szenario: Dein Kumpel kommt zu dir und bestaunt deinen neuen Rechenknecht, auf die frage was darin denn verbaut antwortest du mit 2 Radeon 6950; Er will es natürlich sehen, es interessiert ihn wie soetwas ausschaut!
Du öffnest dein Gehäuse, dein Kumpel hat schon ein Schweißausbruch wegen des Rechners.... doch dann!: die 2 hässlichsten Karten die man sich hätte holen können  

Also @TE
Wenn Softy dir einen Vorschlag macht dann hat das auch Hand und Fuß! Aber tu deiner Umwelt ein Gefallen : Kein Case mit Sichtfenster!


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allrounder PC 2700€*

Wenn die Lautstärke nachrangig ist, ginge ja auch Referenzdesign, z.B. 2x PowerColor Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5

Mit einem guten Durchzug im Gehäuse auch ein Dual-Slot Custom-Design, z.B. 2x Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5

Mit einem höheren Abstand der beiden PCIe x16 Slots (z.B. ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3)) und gutem Gehäusebelüftung auch 2x Triple-Slot, ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5.


----------

